# Shooting Range near Harlingen?



## animal (May 20, 2004)

Hey guys im new to the harlingen area and was wondering if there is a archery shop/range around here that i can shoot at. I am living in an apartment right now and dont think they would let me let me shoot targets in the parking lot lol


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Eagles Nest *Archery*‎







 - more info »
2 Miles W FM 506, Sebastian, TX‎ - (956) 347-5153‎

found this. you may want to call them, becaus google maps show that as a field. lol


----------

